# Summer Bear hunt..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Im going back and forth about which hunt I want to put in for, either Fall or Summer.. I know what to expect with the fall hunt as far as bears go and a very small chance of someone running dogs during the hunt. of the 10 yers or so hunting this area there has been 2-3 years where someone has run dogs.

with my luck, if I draw a tag and set bait, someone will run their dog that year.

It appears that the summer hunt for this area doesn't allow dogs, which I prefer. I want to set my bait and get in and kill my bear and be done with it without dogs running the bears off my bait.

For those who have hunted the summer hunt or know anything about it. How are the bears pelts during the summer hunt? 

Ive heard it both ways


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I hunted the summer hunt in 2015. I think that was the first year they did it. It was a ton of work, but awesome. The bear rut coincides with the summer season, so your chances of getting a big boar go up as they cruise the woods for sows. 

I shot my bear right at the end of June. His coat was not very thick by that time. I missed a huge boar right before shooting my bear that still had a thick black coat. 

I think the Summer hunt is a much better option for baiting.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I hunted the summer hunt in 2015. I think that was the first year they did it. It was a ton of work, but awesome. The bear rut coincides with the summer season, so your chances of getting a big boar go up as they cruise the woods for sows.
> 
> I shot my bear right at the end of June. His coat was not very thick by that time. I missed a huge boar right before shooting my bear that still had a thick black coat.
> 
> I think the Summer hunt is a much better option for baiting.


There are tons of bears in the area where we hunt them. My buddy had a fall tag a couple years ago and he shot a 300lb bear. it was not hard at all and the bears hit the bait the day after we set it and they hit it every day that we had cameras on it. So I know what to expect out of the fall hunt in this area.

I'm wondering, Why would the summer hunt be any different? other then there will be no archery hunters and no potential dogs.. maybe im looking into it too much but, I feel confident once I start baiting (if I get a tag) it wont take long for bears to get on it.

so you think bears hit bait sites good in the summer?

I'm mostly concerned about the condition of the pelt. I have heard that they still have their winter coats but, then I have heard that they rub bald spots on their pelts.

I'm wondering what the majority thinks..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 11 points, and I'm not applying for a tag. I'll put in for a bonus point, and see what happens next year.


Personally, I think the best pelt is the spring as they begin to come out from the winter slumber. The Fall hunt will produce good pelts as well. But like you said, you don't want to deal with hounds running the canyon your baits in.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I have 11 points, and I'm not applying for a tag. I'll put in for a bonus point, and see what happens next year.
> 
> Personally, I think the best pelt is the spring as they begin to come out from the winter slumber. The Fall hunt will produce good pelts as well. But like you said, you don't want to deal with hounds running the canyon your baits in.


Yup, honestly, the likelihood of that happening are slim because there are only 4 tags given but, iv got that kind of luck a hypochondriac has..


----------

